# How wet is it out there?



## sLoPeS (Jun 26, 2009)

anyone ridden lately?  looking to get in a ride today, but im not gonna bother if its a total mudfest out there.  are the ridgelines drying out?  powerlines soaked?  anything please, i need to get my fix!


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2009)

I bet the Stone Road area of Nass is fine. Penwood is probably dry.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 26, 2009)

rode waldo this morning.  trails seemed dry no real mud to speak of.  but waldo is a newer trail and the path isn't compacted and buffed out like a heavily traveled trail.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I bet the Stone Road area of Nass is fine. Penwood is probably dry.



yea, gonna pass on getting my ass kicked at penwood.  you know where im going, and i have this feeling its gonna be a mess...


----------



## marcski (Jun 26, 2009)

I know this won't help you guys...but I got out yesterday and this morning for a quick hour ride each day.  Our local trails, which tend to dry out very well, were at the saturation point.   Yesterday we stayed off the slick rocks and rollers however, today, despite still being damp, they were rideable.  Although, with these storms coming today and this afternoon......?


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 26, 2009)

marcski said:


> I know this won't help you guys...but I got out yesterday and this morning for a quick hour ride each day.  Our local trails, which tend to dry out very well, were at the saturation point.   Yesterday we stayed off the slick rocks and rollers however, today, despite still being damp, they were rideable.  Although, with these storms coming today and this afternoon......?



thats it, im buying a kayak.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 26, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> thats it, im buying a kayak.



i have a nice 16 footer i can sell you.


----------



## jarrodski (Jun 26, 2009)

nepaug was soaked the other day, but still real enjoyable


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 2009)

Things are pretty much under water around here.


----------



## Trev (Jun 26, 2009)

It was a bit damp here, say, like, 20 minutes ago.


----------



## JD (Jun 28, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> thats it, im buying a kayak.



www.npmb.com
for sale wanted form.


----------

